# دكتور مجدى اسحق



## mikha88 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

ياريت لو حد يقدر يدينى الايميل الخاص بدكتور مجدى اسحق
أو ازاى اقدر اتواصل معاه


----------



## roma567 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دكتور مجدى اسحق*

ممكن توصله عن طريق  البرنامج بتاعه بتاع قناة اغابي
لو بعتله هو بنفسه هيرد عليك الميل بتاعه 
3aelaty@aghapy.tv​


----------



## maximous (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دكتور مجدى اسحق*

انا متجوز جديد.و بلاقى صعوبة فى التفاهم معى زوجتى


----------



## ماري يوحنا الهر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*مساء الخير يا دكتور انا معجبه جدا بالبرنامج بتاع حضرتك و اتمني اكون صديقه للبرنامج :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## حنان ميخائيل (20 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير انا معجبه ببرنامج د مجدى اسحق و بصراحه بنستفاد منه كتير لو  سمحتم عاوز اشترك فى مسابقه المواهب للاطفال من اين


----------



## pocy cat (28 مايو 2009)

لو سمحتوا هسال سؤال بس يا ريت حد يجاوبنى
هو ميعاد برنامج عائلتى بتاع د\مجدى امتى على اغابى


----------



## soso salah (18 يونيو 2009)

احتاج الى مشورة والرد على الميل
انا ام ل3 اطفال اكبرهم معوق ذهنيا و عمرة 20 سنة الان وانا موظفة وهو يريد ان يعمل ليشغل وقتة ولكن والدة يخاف من اى مكان وقد ذهب فى وقت بطمس ولكن مس 
0(استر) لم ترتاح لة لانة يتكلم كثيرا ويظن انة سليم والباقى هم المعاقين فماذا افعل الميل هو

وشكرا على كل شيء

ممنوع وضع الايميل حفاظا عليكى 

انا حذفته

ممكن الرد عن طريق موضوعك​


----------



## dandon (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجوكم عايزه اوصل لدكتور مجدى ساعدونى بيتى فى خطر واريد اخذ المشوره منه لانى مش عارفه اتصرف ازاى ارجو المساعده والرد بسرعه


----------



## gerges-125 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

:lightbulb::new8::11::smi106::36_3_21::36_3_1::16_4_10::018A1D~146::286::786wl::146ec:عزيزى الدكتور مجدى اسحق                                                                                            سلام ومحبة يسوع المسيح تكون معك وتعطيك نعمة وبركة واذان سامعة لكل من سامعيك امين . احب ان تخصص حلفة لكل من الزوجين حول استقلالية كل منهم عن اهلهم وكيفية التعامل مع بعضهما دون تدخل الاهل وخاصة الام والاب والاخوة اللذين يعتبرون نفسهم مسؤلين عن الزوجين . وشكرا .الرجاء ان تكون بالتفصيل الممل


----------



## soso gogo (11 يونيو 2011)

اية اللى محتاجة جهازى عشان ابعت رسالة للدكتور مجدى اسحق؟
هل محتاج كرت تليفون؟
ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------

